# Unterschiede COM, CORBA, .Net, EJB Übersicht



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht was die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede zwischen diesen Technologien sind? Oder kann dazu vielleicht einer kurz was sagen?
Ich bräuchte wirklich nur einen groben Überblick was da die konzeptionellen Unterschied ist.

Werde aus meinem Uni-Skript einfach nicht schlau und kann gut sein das ich darüber geprüft werde...

Klar ist schonmal das COM und .NET nur auf Windows laufen (wobei es bei .NET Ansätze wie Mono für die unix-Welt gibt) während Corba und EJB plattformunabhängig sind.
Programmiersprachenunabhängig sind alle außer EJB, bzw. dort nur über Web Services, richtig?
COM/DCOM/COM+ verwendet die Windows Registry als "Namensdienst", bei .Net ist dies nicht mehr nötig, bei den anderen sowieso nicht 
EJB hat Applicationserver für Deployment, Lastverteilung, Pooling etc. was die anderen nicht haben.
CORBA ist extrem komplex, aber wieso? Was macht da z.B. EJB besser?


----------



## FArt (5. Sep 2008)

Fang mal mit Wikipedia und Google an... das erklärt vieles.

Mit konkreten Fragen kannst du dann gerne noch mal herkommen.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Die Artikel bei Wikipedia geben leider nur Infos zur jeweiligen Technologie und keine Vergleiche/Unterschiede.
Wenn man z.B. den Artikel über Corba liest bekommt man den Eindruck das es ein recht abstraktes aber einfaches System ist mit dem man mit "sehr geringem Arbeitsaufwand entwickeln" kann. In der Vorlesung bekommt man aber erzählt dass das super komplex ist, man sich ewig einarbeiten muss und es sowieso kaum jemand nutzt außer im TK Bereich.
Kann daraus nicht erkennen was EJB oder .NET in dieser Hinsicht soviel einfacher macht?!? Hört sich alles mehr oder weniger gleich komplex an?


----------



## maki (5. Sep 2008)

Was ist mit Google?Etwa Kaputt???

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ejb+vs.+corba&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## ps (5. Sep 2008)

Zunächst mal sind das alles Technologien um verteilte Anwendungen zu bauen. Das impliziert auch eine gewisse Grundkomplexität welche solche Systeme mitbringen.

CORBA ist mehr ein Konzept bzw. eine Spezifikation. Es ist sprachunabhängig.
EJBs (Enterprise Java Beans) sind eine Implementation von CORBA für Java.. allerdings mit einigen Besonderheiten welche den Umgang damit einfacher machen (zB. kein IDL) und die Möglichkeiten von Java ausnutzen. Im Wikieintrag für das RMI-IIOP Protokoll ist dazu einiges zu finden.

Es ist auch möglich EJBs über CORBA anzusprechen.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Sehr interessante Sicht das EJB eine Implementation von Corba für Java ist, so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen und wird auch so scheinbar nicht offiziell erwähnt (auch nicht bei Wikipedia), erklärt aber einiges und öffnet einem eine neue Sichtweise, vielen Dank! :toll: 
Wobei EJB ja eigentlich auch nur eine Sammlung von Spezifikationen ist für die es aber Standardimplementierungen gibt.

Also könnte man sagen die Vorteile von EJB gegenüber Corba sind
-einheitliche bzw. weitergehende Schnittstellen/Spezifikationen, dadurch weniger properitäre Implementierungen wie bei den Object Adaptern bei Corba (Stub/Skeleton Code ist abhängig vom OA, sprich man muss schon beim programmieren oder spätestens beim compilieren wissen welche OA verwendet wird)
-IDL nicht mehr benötigt, stattdessen werden die nötigen Informationen über Reflection ausgelesen
-Referenzimplementierungen für viele der "Services" in COSS (Persistenz, Transaktionsmanagment, Lastverteilung,...) in einem Produkt => Application Server
-der Sicherheitsaspekt ist allein dadurch einfacher zu lösen da man sich rein im Java-Umfeld bewegt und a) weniger Fälle berücksichtigen muss und b) Java selbst schon dank der VM eine gewisse Grundsicherheit besitzt


Der Zugriff Corba=>EJB ist klar (IDL wird generiert), funktioniert das auch andersherum?


----------



## FArt (5. Sep 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CORBA ist mehr ein Konzept bzw. eine Spezifikation. Es ist sprachunabhängig.
> EJBs (Enterprise Java Beans) sind eine Implementation von CORBA für Java..



Sorry, nicht böse sein, aber genau darum verweise ich immer auf Google und öffentliche Stellen (Artikel, Blogs, ...), in der Regel Leute, die wissen wovon sie reden... obiges ist zwar selbst geschrieben... aber Käse....

Lies ein paar einführende Worte, überflieg ein paar kleine Tutorials und Beispiele... das ist der beste Vergleich...

Nachteil: ist ein wenig Arbeit...


----------



## ARadauer (5. Sep 2008)

> Werde aus meinem Uni-Skript einfach nicht schlau und kann gut sein das ich darüber geprüft werde...


leider versteht mans erst oft richtig, wenn man damit gearbeitet hat....


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Ja das ist das Problem., kann mich ja schlecht in COM, CORBA, .NET und EJB einarbeiten nur weil der da so blöde Fragen stellt 
Das war teilweise nichtmal eine Vorlesung pro Technologie, wie man daraus solches Transferwissen bekommen soll ist mir schleierhaft...

Im Internet kann man viel lesen wenn der Tag lang ist, einige bestätigen obige Meinung über ejb, andere schreiben Corba sei nur ein einfaches Netzwerkprotokoll das garnix mit EJB zu tun hat, andere wiederum meinen das es prinzipiell dasselbe ist nur EJB halt neuer, besser und einfacher umgesetzt.
Ich denke das Problem ist das es nur wenige Leute gibt die sich wirklich mit mehreren dieser technologieen auskennen, das ist ungefähr so wie wenn man nach dem Unterschied zwischen Java und C++ fragt, von C Experten oder im C Forum werden die haarsträubendsten Dinge über Java erzählt die absoluter unsinn sind oder völlig an den haaren herbeigezogen (gab ja auch hier mal einen Thread in dem als Vorteil von .Net genannt wurde das es dort nicht int und long heißt sondern int32 und int64 -.-) und andersherum.
Wie erkennt man wer wirklich ahnung von der Thematik hat?


Ich denke es macht auch keinen Sinn hier zuviel Zeit zu investieren da dieser Bereich nichtmal 5% des Prüfungsstoffs ausmacht, ist nur doof wenn es gefragt wird und man dann keine Ahnung hat... jaja fauler student werden wieder einige denken aber wer studiert hat weiß das man nicht alles perfekt lernen kann für die Prüfung, ist einfach zuviel stoff der da in x Fächern und a*y Themengebieten abgefragt wird (y>=x>=3, 100>=(a*y)²>=25)
Eine halbe Seite Übersicht wäre hier Gold Wert, damit hätte ich dann schon eine gute Chance das ich damit schon mehr weiß als der Professor  Hab leider noch nichts in der Art gefunden...


----------



## FArt (6. Sep 2008)

Mut zur Lücke.. ;-)

Vergiss "Informationen" aus Foren. Alles was nicht auf öffentliche Seiten verlinkt ist, ist nur ein Gerücht oder eine Meinung einer unbekannten Quelle.

Tipp: wenn du keine Onlineliteratur zu den Themen finden kannst, dann setze dich ein paar Stunden in die Bibliothek oder eine Buchhandlung. Nimm dir die einschlägige Literatur und lies dir die Einführung durch...evtl. ein paar Beispiele.... fertig.


----------

